
From the Oil Field to Silicon Valley: How Coding Changed My Life - Harj
https://triplebyte.com/blog/from-the-oil-field-to-silicon-valley
======
charliewrites
"There are a lot of intelligent people out there with skills that are being
wasted. They could be making products that are going to further society, in
the “greater good” sense. There's a disconnect between these good engineers
and companies, which is just a waste of human resources. It's just crazy.

Companies like Triplebyte that are facilitating that connection have this
trickle down effect on society. I've been very selfish in talking about the
benefits to my own life, but this can really benefit society. It's not over
night, and it's not necessarily very direct. But the existence of platforms
like Triplebyte helps the percentage chance of propagating good stuff like
that, which is all you can do."

\- This seems like an important point to me. \- I wonder how many people out
there are like this? \- The way credentials work (at least for fields like
tech) seems broken.

~~~
jiveturkey
First of all, the author has a narrow definition of waste.

Secondly, how many companies are there, total, that are good in the "greater
good" sense, and how many of them use triplebyte and similar recruiters? To
even claim that triplebyte has any effect whatsoever on "trickle down" to
"greater good" companies, seems specious. The author himself did not go to any
"greater good" company, he went to a 2nd or 3rd tier web hosting provider.

No doubt, they had an extremely positive effect on this particular person's
life, but let's not get crazy ...

> The way credentials work (at least for fields like tech) seems broken.

I'd disagree. In the US, and I suppose the entire western world, we live in an
upwardly mobile society. Yes, yes it's not perfect and there are roadblocks,
to be sure. But in general, you can learn enough tech on your own to get a job
in government or education (where they can't afford to hire the best of the
best), or maybe a local design firm, that kind of thing, and jump off from
there.

Please do elaborate on how you think tech credentials are broken.

------
ejanus
I left Oil field some years ago but I haven't made it in coding field . I just
can't figure out why . Looks like I need help

------
varjag
Puts your suffering in open space office into perspective.

